
Eclipse 4.4, Luna, released - Eduard
http://eclipse.org/org/press-release/20140625_luna_release_train.php
======
paperwork
I'm a fan of eclipse, but this release reveals an interesting thing about the
organization, they aren't very effective at communication.

If this had been an intellij release, a bunch of screenshots would have been
on their main page and each main feature would have had a small explanation.
As I write this, one of the commenters has mentioned 'dark theme.' Forget
about being on the main page, I had a hard time googling it.

Ironically, as far as I know, it was eclipse which started "New and
Noteworthy" pages with each release (that's development release, not even main
release). Every google link to such pages is now broken as well.

As intellij is picking up steam, eclipse is actually regressing (at least in
the marketing department).

~~~
caniszczyk
It's an open source foundation with a set of loosely distributed set of
projects and teams.

The New and Noteworthy screenshots are here for Luna:
[https://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/news/4.4/eclipse_news_4.4.ph...](https://www.eclipse.org/eclipse/news/4.4/eclipse_news_4.4.php)

I would report a bug against the old N&N pages not being available (via
Community): [https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/](https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/)

~~~
aks314
That is an excellent new features guide, but it really needs to be placed
alongside a release announcement on the front page. Also these 2 links seem
similar but are really different, a bit confusing:

[https://www.eclipse.org](https://www.eclipse.org)

[https://www.eclipse.org/home](https://www.eclipse.org/home)

------
caniszczyk
The EGit/JGit teams also shipped an update for Luna

What's new:
[http://wiki.eclipse.org/JGit/New_and_Noteworthy/3.4](http://wiki.eclipse.org/JGit/New_and_Noteworthy/3.4)
[http://wiki.eclipse.org/EGit/New_and_Noteworthy/3.4](http://wiki.eclipse.org/EGit/New_and_Noteworthy/3.4)

Find the new release here:
[http://eclipse.org/jgit/download/](http://eclipse.org/jgit/download/)
[http://eclipse.org/egit/download/](http://eclipse.org/egit/download/)

JGit is also available via Maven Central:
[http://search.maven.org/#artifactdetails%7Corg.eclipse.jgit%...](http://search.maven.org/#artifactdetails%7Corg.eclipse.jgit%7Corg.eclipse.jgit%7C3.4.1.201406201815-r%7Cjar)

------
craigching
Ian Bull's annual top 10 Eclipse features (for Luna this year):

[http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2014/06/25/top-10-eclipse-
lun...](http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2014/06/25/top-10-eclipse-luna-
features/)

------
thomas11
"includes 61 million lines of code" sounds scary, even if it's much more than
an IDE these days.

~~~
benjaminpv
I've spent a lot of time excising built-in, uninstallable plugins from Kepler
so I definitely find myself agreeing with this.

I won't bemoan free software and when Eclipse works it's great but boy howdy
could it do with a Mozilla->Phoenix/Firefox style split where a lot of the
things that are integrated into the base install (are there really people
using things like Mylyn?) are removed, leaving just the bare IDE.

~~~
virtualwhys
Why not go with a minimal install?

Eclipse Platform and JDT runtime binaries do the trick here. Add-on must-have
plugins as needed. Eclipse Standard has a whole bunch o' kitchen sink...

~~~
lomnakkus
Where would one download those?

~~~
virtualwhys
from the drops[1]

[1]
[http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.4-2...](http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops4/R-4.4-201406061215/)

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
It's not even obvious from this page that this download is a "minimal"
install.

------
aikah
Love eclipse but it's definetly a Java/JEE/JVM IDE. Other projects
(JDT,PDT,...) are just not that much maintained.

Netbeans while it has far less features than Eclipse in more balanced when it
comes to web tech support.

~~~
thejdude
So by JDT you mean something other than the Java Development Tools of Eclipse,
I guess.

To me, Eclipse has been mostly stable/stagnant for many years (4.2 has
actually felt like a regression from 3.x, in that the UI lots some features,
like how/where to position views).

NetBeans had been lacking, but the current version seems to have improved lot
for Java development (I last tried it several years ago), and it has always
looked much better than Eclipse, IMHO. (Ironically, the fake-native Swing
looks much nicer than Eclipse with native scrollbars+buttons, but non-native
everything else like the tool-, sorry, "Coolbar" and its weird tabs
(incredibly ugly, esp. the "new" ones).)

The interesting changes to Eclipse to make it more future-proof have been
under the hood, I think, like a more modern plugin runtime (but I don't really
know details on that one).

~~~
aikah
Sorry i mean the javascript/webtech plugin,forgot the name JSDT perhaps,need
to check it. ;)

------
rogerbinns
Does anyone know why Ubuntu still ships with version 3.8 as standard, and
Eclipse 4.x isn't in the repositories at all?

My searches show some rumbling about 4.x performance problems a few years ago,
since resolved.

~~~
boobsbr
I find it easier to just download the Linux tarball instead of installing the
platform and plugins from aptitude.

~~~
rogerbinns
I did that a few times, but it was a pain. I strongly prefer using the apt
repositories since things integrate well.

------
specialist
I'm in the process of migrating to IntelliJ. The 4.x releases broke the
plugins I wrote and I couldn't figure out how to get them working again. Stuff
like incremental builders. Life's too short.

Too bad. I've used Eclipse since the alphas. It's muscle memory for me.

~~~
nileshk
After over a decade of using Eclipse, I switched to IntelliJ about two months
ago, and I'm very glad I did.

I was actually able to retain mostly the same keymap (I use a heavily
customized Emacs/OS X/Eclipse keymap), so I didn't have to retrain my muscle
memory much. IntelliJ's keybinding configuration is very flexible, and most of
the features I like from Eclipse exist in IntelliJ, and it seems like
everything has a keybinding. There was a few things that I couldn't get quite
the same, but they were minor enough that I've adjusted (e.g. Emacs-style
incremental search isn't quite the same -- it's just as effective, but the
keystrokes/behavior for exiting out of it are different).

------
smrtinsert
Importing all my plugins right now. Excited to try out dark theme, but last I
checked it didn't quite look right on Win unless you modified your os
chrome...

edit:nope, still doesnt look good. i guess the problem is with swt delegating
as much as poss to the os, but still :(

~~~
virtualwhys
Have you considered installing a screen inversion program on Windows and then
stripping out all the wasted space from the Eclipse UI?

That way you'll have your total dark Eclipse (not just themable parts) of the
fun.

I don't grok themes, in my Eclipse there's not a pixel of wasted space (short
of toggling the main menu which I haven't figured out yet). How Eclipse looks
is moot when it looks like VIM ;-)

~~~
smrtinsert
I can control the space with Jeeeyuls plugin which I use, however Windows only
seems to invert the entire desktop or nothing. Do you know of an inverter that
can target per executable? (basically launch only eclipse inverted)

~~~
virtualwhys
Good question, I installed the program "NegativeScreen" on a Windows 7 VM
awhile back, can't remember if the inversion spans the entire desktop or if
it's per connected monitor (strongly prefer the latter).

Give it a shot, on Linux here so not sure what other options are available. If
you can get per screen inversion then you're golden.

------
Zigurd
A cool thing about the past couple releases is that Eclipse is not a "forklift
upgrade" any more. All you need to do is add

[http://download.eclipse.org/releases/luna](http://download.eclipse.org/releases/luna)

to your "Available Software Sites" in your Install/Update preferences and then
check for updates.

~~~
zipperhead
Thanks, I didn't realize you could do this. I've already updated via tarball
but maybe will try this next time.

By the way this is documented in the FAQ:
[https://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_upgrade_Eclipse%3F](https://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_upgrade_Eclipse%3F)

------
hrjet
Excited about this release, and I am going to try it right away.

But I have to mention my pet peeve. The downloads are through mirrors, over
http, with no checksums! What could go wrong?

~~~
copperx
So you are the reason why some downloads have checksums?

Paranoid much?

------
electrotype
Is there a way to launch a specific run/debug configuration using hotkeys now?
Someone knows?

------
shire
Anyone got a screenshot of the dark theme?

edit: never mind I saw the youtube video. Looks cool.

~~~
benjaminpv
>Looks cool.

If you say so... [http://imgur.com/HAKnRwU](http://imgur.com/HAKnRwU)

~~~
smrtinsert
SWT on win :P Awesome till customization required. Who said native was a good
idea again for ui? I'm starting to see why Swing can be preferable. I wonder
how well JavaFX does with theming.

~~~
thescrewdriver
The Darcula theme in IntelliJ with Swing looks really good.

------
elipsey
Does it have full screen mode yet?

